# Raw Nuts



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

After some hard hunting in the phrag the last few days, my dog has got a serious case of raw testicles. They look terrible and seem to be bothering him a little once he is back home. They don't seem to be affecting his hunting at all. What have you all tried to help relieve some of the discomfort and to help them heal?(for the dog, not yourself)


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

btsmith said:


> After some hard hunting in the phrag the last few days, my dog has got a serious case of raw testicles. They look terrible and seem to be bothering him a little once he is back home. They don't seem to be affecting his hunting at all. What have you all tried to help relieve some of the discomfort and to help them heal?(for the dog, not yourself)


Is this really about your dog? Don't be ashamed, everybody gets raw testicles every once in a while.

The raw nutted dogs I've seen have always just seemed to heal up without anything special. It probably hurts you more to look at them than your dog.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Bag Balm... if you really want to get that up close and personal. :lol: If not, I think he should recover just fine.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Buy yourself a cone for him and keep it on him for about a week. Get some hydro cortisone and lather it on thick. Can be many things but keeping his mouth away from it will help with the irritation. If it has had a diet change lately, clean your dog out with a rice diet over a few days and slowly add food back to the mix. Diarrhea is often a cause as is a yeast infection, std's and so forth.

Any idea what has caused it?

I would try the hydro first it is most often the vets first recommendation.


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Any idea what has caused it?


I'm pretty sure that is is just from hours of running through the phragmites. It didn't start until the end of last week and I had been hunting him pretty hard for a few days before that.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

btsmith said:


> I'm pretty sure that is is just from hours of running through the phragmites. It didn't start until the end of last week and I had been hunting him pretty hard for a few days before that.


happens to the best of us.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Rule of thumb... if the dog can lick it then they/it will be fine.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

not always. They can irritate it to the point that a vet becomes required. I have seen dogs that have actually opened themselves up before. Kind of of like the animal that can chew off it's own leg. Cones are made for a reason.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bag Balm works good. Just be careful because that stuff is greasy, and if it stains anything inside the house the dog might not be the only one with raw nuts.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

oh so many jokes, but alas!!!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

He'll be fine so long as there are no splinters etc. It'll take a few days, maybe 2 weeks. Imagine thumping your nuts with a piece of phrag for a few hours a couple days in a row, yours would be red, swole, and tender as well. If there are splinters or anything he may make it worse by licking etc. I'm sure they're just tender from contact.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I was thinking this post was about horseback riding.
If you don't put a cone on your dog he just going to lick off whatever you put on him.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Just remove the nutts problem solved


----------

